# I like the Kindle Book cover



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't mind the cover the kindle comes with?  It clicks into place and I haven't had any problem with it falling out.  Are the other covers out there that much better?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It is OK.  I'm in no rush to buy another -- if I do.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't mind the cover the kindle comes with? It clicks into place and I haven't had any problem with it falling out. Are the other covers out there that much better?


I didn't like it at all. I put a velcro dot on the corner and that kept the Kindle in the case (sort of) but I just thought the cover was sort of meh.

Over in the photo gallery thread I posted pictures of my red M-edge cover, inside and out, if you want to see what it looks like.

L


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't need a pretty cover. My original cover works fabulously...I still feel like I could juglge my Kindle and it would stay put. As I've said on Amazon...I don't know how to juggle; maybe I'll teach myself so I can test this theory. Is there a good Kindle book on juggling? One with fabulous greyscale illustrations?

I'm surprised Teninx hasn't mentioned his thumbs


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't taken mine out of the packaging yet... just in case Friday gets here and I really have to wrap it up for Christmas    I went ahead and orders a cover based on the opinions of many that they didn't like the original one. I plan to give it a try and who knows, I may like it... I can always save the one I have ordered to use later on. I am holding off on buying too many accessories, as I would rather spend that money on books!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I like the cover. I flip the front of it to the back when I'm reading. And when I have it closed with the elastic band, it seems secure enough for me. I will be getting something for when I take the Kindle with me places out of the home. I've bookmarked a few that I have seen links for on this forum. One with a strap will be nice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had no problem with the Kindle staying in the original cover.  But I really hate stretched out elastic and it was stretched out in just a few weeks.  So I got an M-edge.  No more floppy elastic.

Ann


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, I was wondering if that elastic would stretch out. I'm quite rough with it. If it does, then I'll get one of those M Edge saddle covers.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

What would REALLY be great is a cover that would also hold my iPod comfortably.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearNot said:


> What would REALLY be great is a cover that would also hold my iPod comfortably.


Yes, I would like one that would hold my iPhone and Kindle.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, I would like one that would hold my iPhone and Kindle.
> 
> L


My daughter is thinking of getting iPhone. There's a rumor that iPhone's connection is not so good. Is it true?

Shizu


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, I would like one that would hold my iPhone and Kindle.
> 
> L


Yeah! and my wallet and keys and 'girl stuff'. Oh, wait. I guess I have one of those. It's a purse! 

Actually I have several, though I have recently retired some because they aren't big enough for the Kindle. Why is it that when you shop for purses on line, they almost never have pictures of the insides??

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shizu said:


> My daughter is thinking of getting iPhone. There's a rumor that iPhone's connection is not so good. Is it true?
> 
> Shizu


It's like any other wireless device, the closer you are to the source, the better the service.

If AT&T has a lot of towers in your area, and 3G in your area, the service is excellent, like it is here around Chicago. I have had no problems with dropped calls or interference.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yeah! and my wallet and keys and 'girl stuff'. Oh, wait. I guess I have one of those. It's a purse!
> 
> Actually I have several, though I have recently retired some because they aren't big enough for the Kindle. Why is it that when you shop for purses on line, they almost never have pictures of the insides??
> 
> Ann


You need to join the purse forum.... The girls there love to take pictures of their bags.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have no problem with the cover since I read my kindle naked. That said I have the Waterfield bags for protection when I travel.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

All great comments.  I never thought about that elastic stretching out too much...I'll see how it goes...Thanks


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Ann Von Hagel said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! and my wallet and keys and 'girl stuff'. Oh, wait. I guess I have one of those. It's a purse!
> ...


*My other weakness........do I really need another forum on my hands? Yikes!*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't mind the cover the kindle comes with? It clicks into place and I haven't had any problem with it falling out. Are the other covers out there that much better?


*Initially I had no issues with it but the elastic is stretching and occasionally my Kindle will "unhook" from the cover or the battery cover will just slip out. Luckily I caught it when it did that! Also, I want something pretty *


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea of a cover that would hold the Kindle and iPod...two of my favorite things.

Linda


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Great idea of a cover that would hold the Kindle and iPod...two of my favorite things.
> 
> Linda


How about a way to connect the kindle and iPod? So we can use the kindle's speakers and control what we listen to.

As for the kindle cover...I myself haven't problems with it, considering I have read about the kindle's tendency to slip out. The people that have had problems with my cover are the ones that don't know about the possibility of it slipping. My friend and my bro almost dropped it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I really haven't had any problem with the OEM cover. However, I hold my K as if it is made of glass. But, I am also very intrigued by those Oberon covers.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm fine with the cover my Kindle came with too.  So far I've not had any problems with it falling out.  That said I will be eyeing the Oberons when they come out.


----------



## ClockworkDragonfly (Nov 5, 2008)

Seems like mileage may vary on the stock covers. 
I've never liked mine. My kindle sits in it at a slight angle that leaves the bottom right corner sticking out and it's constantly slipping loose from the plastic tab just from carrying it (once causing a drop from a second story balcony that gave me a heart attack... fortunately the Kindle came away with only a rough scrape in the plastic and a dislodged SD card despite striking the sidewalk. I buffed the scratches out and put the SD card back in and it's fine, but I wouldn't like to try my luck a second time). I do like the padded microfiber lining though, and my elastic hasn't stretched yet which is weird cause I'm constantly toying with it absentmindedly while I read.

Being a leatherworker though, I plan to make my own custom cover eventually. I'm just in the process of figuring out what the best way to hold it in place will be and what I want to tool on the cover.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

The original covers okay just be careful when you read in bed.  I totally forgot that it was a Kindle and not really a natural book...so when I was in bed reading my kindle above my head.  *Flop!  Bam!*  Kindle right smack on my face.   Learned my lesson.

Currently the original cover works well for me.  Though later on, I just might change it...thus far I don't really have any issues with it to make it a priority.

Tris


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I think we have all done that, Tris. Although, last night as I was reading in bed, I was laying on my back with my K propped on my chest. I woke up when it hit my nose, it had not fallen out of the cover, it just tilted forward.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

ClockworkDragonfly said:


> My kindle sits in it at a slight angle that leaves the bottom right corner sticking out and it's constantly slipping loose from the plastic tab just from carrying it (once causing a drop from a second story balcony that gave me a heart attack... fortunately the Kindle came away with only a rough scrape in the plastic and a dislodged SD card despite striking the sidewalk. I buffed the scratches out and put the SD card back in and it's fine, but I wouldn't like to try my luck a second time).


OK, you definitely should send this story to the folks at Amazon as a testimonial. WOW!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I had no problem with the Kindle staying in the original cover. But I really hate stretched out elastic and it was stretched out in just a few weeks. So I got an M-edge. No more floppy elastic.
> 
> Ann


I use the original cover and only use the elastic to slip around the bottom right corner of the Kindle to help it stay in (a tip I probably read here!) I've not had a problem with it falling out, and when it's closed, I'm either carrying it tucked, so it can't open, or it's in a dedicated pocket in a purse I found in my purse drawer, so it can't open, so I don't feel the need to use the elastic around the whole cover to keep it closed.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't used the cover as of yet. It is still wrapped in its original tissue paper. I am waiting until this weekend to see if I am actually going to get to keep _Kindle with no name_, or if it will end up in Christmas wrapping until December 24. 

Speaking of which... I guess I shouldn't put it of any longer and go pack everything up and get it wrapped before the hubby decideds to surprise me and come home early!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Does everyone use the cover or do any of you just use K with out the cover at all.  In most of the Amazon propaganda movies, you rarely see K in the cover.  

If my elastic band thing ever was to wear out, I have access to large rubber bands.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I prefer to read my Kindle with it in the free cover with the front pulled to the back if you know what I mean. Since I've read in this thread about the elastic stretching out, I rarely use it anymore and will only use it when transporting the Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I have yet to hold a Kindle yet but it seems to me it would be easier to hold with the cover on.  There would be less chance of hitting a wrong button while reading.  I just don't want it falling out to an untimely death.  Just because one managed to survive a 2 story fall, doesn't mean mine would.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I have yet to hold a Kindle yet but it seems to me it would be easier to hold with the cover on. There would be less chance of hitting a wrong button while reading. I just don't want it falling out to an untimely death. Just because one managed to survive a 2 story fall, doesn't mean mine would.


*The Kindle itself is pretty light but the cover adds a bit of weight that is noticeable if you're used to reading it nekkid (as Tom would say). I find that it's easier to hold it with the cover on in my left hand while my thumb rests on the keyboard...it's a slight shift of the thumb to turn the page using the smaller "next page" button.

I'm looking forward to seeing the Oberon covers when they come out as I've had my Kindle fall out of the cover...it did whack me in the head the other night while I was reading in bed ;-p*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle is still naked, I haven't found the right cover yet....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldn't stand holding my Kindle without the cover, my wife couldn't stand holding hers *with* the cover (Mars vs. Venus?).

But, we found what - for us - comes the closest to being the perfect cover: the MiniSuit leather case, which comes in several colors.

It gives the Kindle some protection, gives me something more substantial to hold on to, has a cutout in the back so you can get to the switches (one of my big gripes about the OEM cover), is easy to get the Kindle out of, has a couple of storage slots for SD cards and - the slickest thing - has a funky closure strap that also can snap onto another strap on the back to prop the thing up on a table (the pics on the Amazon catalog page show it propped up in the "narrow" position, there's a "wide" position that uses the extra strap thingy).

The only thing I don't like about mine is the color: I got the green one because I was bored with black. But sometime I'm going to go down and dig into my wife's scrapbooking stuff and do a little altering and embellshing... ;-)

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ever since I learned the velcro trick I have been perfectly happy with the original cover. I leave it in there all the time. Before velcro it would occasionally fall out and hit me in the nose if I was reading flat in bed. It's a little sad that I was more worried about the Kindle than my nose


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered the Travel Package right away because it comes with a light and the cover stands up for reading hands free. I haven't gotten it yet, so I'll have to let you know how it is. (So far it's gone from Great Neck, NY to Bethpage, NY and I'm in CA.)

In the mean time, I usually keep Zelda in the cover she came with. If she falls out, I enjoy the lightness. I'm having so much fun with the features that it's sometimes hard to settle down and actually read a book.


----------



## s10mike (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello
I put velcro dot on my kindle and cut a square hole in back cover just large enough for my finger to turn it on and off, I leave the bluetooth on all the time.

Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Now that I have officially open my Christmas present, I am using _Kindle with no name _ with the cover. Pre wrapping paper, I did not. Either way feels OK to me. I am not using the elastic band for closure, rather I have slipped the elastic over the bottom right corner and it feels much more secure. I got this idea from someone who posted earlier on this thread (I think).


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Seeing as I don't have my Kindle yet (sob!), I can't make a fully informed decision, however, I really like the case that it comes with. Better than any of the other cases I've seen online. I just pray that mine won't fall out, as I plan to fully use the case it comes with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I still like my Kindle Cover, although I'm lusting after an Oberon (everyone in Accessories knows this, come on over and talk covers!)

Here's a pic of mine with the elastic helping to hold the Kindle in place.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just came back from a trip and of course brought my kindle.  I had no problem with it falling out or flopping around.  I prefer to read with the cover on.  I hold it like a book...just seems to feel more like a book.  I will ask for a prettier cover for Christmas just because I like pretty new things. I will check these boards to see what most prefer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

> MiniSuit Leather Case for Amazon Kindle with Adjustable Leather Stand-unavailable


DRAT! They looked really nice. I guess when mine comes, I'll do some 'sperimentin'.


----------

